# Suche Gaming Notebook um 600€



## MrMagicle (6. Juli 2013)

*Suche Gaming Notebook um 600€*

Hallo ich suche ein Gaming Notebook um 600€
Mit 17,3 Zoll und sollte für derzeitige spiele ausreichen BF3 GTA 4/5.
Hätte an einen I5 und 8gb ram gedacht.
Gibts das auch in einer 17 zoll variante?
PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM für 799 Euro [Anzeige]

M.f.G. MrMagicle


----------



## Oberst Klink (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook um 600€*

Also wenn es davon eine 17-Zoll-Variante gibt, dann nicht für 600€.  

Das Budget ist schon recht gering für ein Gaming-Notebook. Vielleicht solltest du noch etwas sparen.


----------



## Kirschtier (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook um 600€*

Mit GTA5 wird es def. nichts und auch GTA4 dürte mit 600 Euro nur schwerlich drin sein


----------



## MrMagicle (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook um 600€*

okay danke um welchen Preis bekomme ich ein Gaming Notebook für diese Spiele?

Was kostet eine 17 Zoll Variante des Notebook's 
PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM für 799 Euro [Anzeige]


----------



## Affliction (7. Juli 2013)

Schau mal hier:


http://www.medion.com/de/cat/Gaming...ber=2&productsPerPage=54&sortOrder=PRICE_DESC

Die sind sehr empfehlenswert und auch die günstigsten Gamingnotebooks die man bekommt.


----------



## Affliction (7. Juli 2013)

Eraser@ X7819 ist das Pendant zum 15"er.


----------



## MrMagicle (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook um 600€*

Ist der gut?

MSI GE70-i560M287FD, Notebook


----------



## the.hai (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook um 600€*



MrMagicle schrieb:


> Ist der gut?
> 
> MSI GE70-i560M287FD, Notebook


 
Dachte du hast 600€ Budget? postest aber dauernd was bis 800€^^

im laptop sollte zum spielen schon ein i7 stecken, denn der i5 ist nur ein zweikerner.

600€ ist definitv zu knapp für deine wünsche, nch dazu muss es unbedingt 17" sein?  mit dem PCGH Medion X6823 hättest du den absoluten P/L Killer. MEDIONshop Deutschland | MEDION® ERAZER® X6823 (MD 98377) PCGH-Edition


----------



## MrMagicle (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook um 600€*

Da ich gesehen habe das ich um 600€ nichts kriege habe ich mein Budget auf 800€ erhöht.Es sollten schon 17 Zoll sein. Eine 17 Zoll Variante vom MEDIONshop Deutschland | MEDION® ERAZER® X6823 (MD 98377) PCGH-Edition währen gut.


----------



## the.hai (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook um 600€*

Eine größere Variante erfordert aber auch ein größeres Budget.... das ist der große Bruder MEDIONshop Deutschland | MEDION® ERAZER® X7819 (MD98392)

Aber deine 800€ reichn für 17" nichtmal in die Einstiegsklasse.

Der MSI GE70-i760M285E (001756-SKU11) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ist der erste 17er der zum spielen geeignet ist mit seiner gtx660m, allerdings halt einstiegsklasse.

Neu würde ich mich mit dem 15,6er Medion zufriedengeben, aber bei gebraucht kannste mit deinem budget auch nen 17er kriegen.


----------



## MrMagicle (29. Juli 2013)

Habe hier die Preisklassen zusammengeschrieben.
Währen das so die Spitzenmodelle?

1000€

http://www.medion.com/de/prod/MEDIO...uktvergleich&utm_campaign=geizhals&nbb=81ccd4

900€
http://geizhals.at/de/msi-ge70-i760m285e-001756-sku11-a929405.html

800€ (15,6 Zoll)
http://www.medion.com/de/prod/MEDION®+ERAZER®+X6823+(MD+98377)+PCGH-Edition/30015518A1

600€
http://www.redcoon.at/B476283-HP-Pavilion-g7-2303sg-D2X53EA_Notebooks


----------



## Flenor Eldar (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook um 600€*

Das MSI sieht zienlich schlank aus...
Heißt bei dem 800€ Medion haste vermutlich mehr kühlsystem und somit bessere Temperaturen beim Zocken...
Würde eins je nach Budget von den beiden Medions nehmen!!!


----------



## MrMagicle (29. Juli 2013)

Also das Medion 17 Zoll wenn ich mit dem Budget hinkomme sonst das 800€?

Oder hat sonst noch jemand andere Modelle für die Preisklassen?


----------



## hannelore1971 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook um 600€*

ich würde dir nicht zum 17 zöller raten, denn bei fullhd kommt die graka zb: 660m schneller an ihre grenzen.
bei 15.6 hast mehr leistungsreserven, natürlich bei hd auflösung.ansonsten solltest du dir mehr bums kaufen ( graka ) kostet dann aber auch so ab 1200 eus.
ich hab den Erazer X6823 und habe zusätzlich noch eine ssd eingebaut und das ding ist echt schnell und b3 läuft alles auch hoch.


----------



## hannelore1971 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook um 600€*

hier nochmal ein beispiel:

Anno 2070
 	Auflösung	Einstellungen	Wert
 	1920x1080	Very High Preset, on AA, 4xAF	23.7 fps
 	1366x768	High Preset       , on AA, 2xAF	48.5 fps
 	1366x768	Medium Prese    , on AA   	        75.5 fps
 	1024x768	Low Preset                        	       181.1 fps

wie du sehen kannst ist hd bei einer 660m nur zum vorteil


----------



## MrMagicle (2. August 2013)

Danke
Und wenn ich denn 15 Zoller nehme und noch einen Full HD Monitor anschließe, dann habe ich das selbe Problem oder?
Aber das Notebook ist 200€ billiger.


Entschuldigt ich schreibe per Handy


----------



## hannelore1971 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook um 600€*

logisch


----------



## eRaTitan (5. August 2013)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook um 600€*

Schau mal hier Vorbei 

HawkForce - Best Mobile Solution

DevilTech - High Performance Systems - _Gaming#

MSI Deutschland ? Notebook & Tablet Serie


----------



## Alex555 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook um 600€*

Also, ich hab ein GE60 (MSI GE60-i560M247 Gaming Notebook [39,6cm (15.6") / i5-3230M / 4GB / 750GB / 660M / Win8] bei notebooksbilliger.de ). 
Ich würde an deiner Stelle lieber einen I5 und eine stärkere Grafikkarte nehmen. Zwar ist eine GTX 660M ganz gut, jedoch kommt sie in Full HD schon schnell an ihre Grenzen. 
Der I5 ist nicht zu unterschätzen, ist ja quasi ein Desktop I3, etwas niedriger getaktet, aber die I3 CPUs haben ja bei PCGH öfters eine gute Performance (vor allem in Spielen) bescheinigt bekommen. 
Ist ein I7 im Budget, ist das deutlich besser, wenn nicht, dann würde ich lieber auf I3 + stärkere Grafikkarte setzen. 
Dies bedeutet nicht, dass eine 660M nicht zum spielen reicht, sondern du wirst definitiv die Details zurückschrauben müssen. 
Rein hypotethisch diese Frage: Wieso ein Laptop? Ein 500€ Desktop +300€ Laptop würde definitiv besser performen. - Ob du ein Laptop brauchst, musst du jedoch wissen. 
Ich kann mich über das MSI Kühlsystem alles andere als beklagen. Selbst bei 30*C Zimmertemperatur ist kein throttling festzustellen, ich glaube dass die Kühlung des Medion schlechter ist, als die des MSI. 
Eine 670MX hat nun mal eine höhere TDP als eine 660M, außerdem ist die TDP eines I5 mit 35W auch geringer als die eines I7 mit 45W.


----------



## MrMagicle (11. August 2013)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook um 600€*

Wenn ich einen PC kaufe dann aber ein 800€ und kein Notebook.
Da ich eigentlich mit meinem Kollegen Zocken wollte (bei ihm), dann muss er wohl zu mir kommen.


----------



## MrMagicle (18. August 2013)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook um 600€*

Ich brauche doch ein Notebook.
Ich nehme eines um 600€ da ich mir danach einen PC kaufen möchte.
Hätte an das gedacht http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/asus%2Bf75vb%2Bty041h%2B173%2Bmultimedia%2Bnotebook?nbb=568104
Ist der in Ordnung?
Kann man eine 2. Festplatte einbauen?

M.f.G.MrMagicle


----------



## fncy (19. August 2013)

Wozu brauchst du ein notebook mit 17 Zoll wenn du dir eh einen Pc kaufst? 

Ich würde mir an deiner stelle erst den desktop für ca. 700-800 Euro holen und dann am ende des Jahres günstig ein ivy-notebook im Ausverkauf zulegen.

Zumal ich denke, dass sobald du dich an deinen desktop gewöhnt hast, das Thema notebook nicht mehr so wichtig ist und ein 13 Zoller reicht.


----------



## MrMagicle (21. August 2013)

Entschuldigung ich habe mich leider falsch ausgedrückt ich brauche für die Schule ein 17 Zoll Notebook. Der PC kaufe ich mir dann nach der Schule.


----------



## Alex555 (21. August 2013)

*AW: Suche Gaming Notebook um 600€*

17", Gaming , 600 € --> Eines davon wirst du nicht bekommen, das kannst du drehen wie du willst. 
15,6" bekommt man in dieser Preisklasse VEREINZELT, selbst das ist nicht einfach.


----------

